

Twenty – An Addictive Game of Numbers - qdot76367
http://twenty.frenchguys.net/

======
detaro
original _Show HN:_
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9543005](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9543005)
(639 points, 1 day ago, 164 comments)

See also version without timelimit under
[http://twenty.frenchguys.net/play2/](http://twenty.frenchguys.net/play2/)

